# TB sync failed when using Dropbox



## Tjrssibelle (Nov 9, 2011)

Anybody using dropbox to sync their backups from titanium? I cant get it to work on my phone....the backup will start to sync and then would stop without syncing all my data to the dropbox

Sent from my Stratosphere using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

Make you have USB debugging enabled

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjrssibelle (Nov 9, 2011)

It is enabled, I just run the backup again using box this time and it worked...strange

Sent from my Stratosphere using Tapatalk


----------

